# Cutting boards



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2022)

Going to a knife show tomorrow with my knife making buddy. Taking along 5 cutting boards I made up. The weather is going to be horrendous for SE Texas which is not going to help. The knife seen in this ad was made by my buddy. Alabama Damascus, blue died mammoth scales. I'll take some pictures of our table







 

 



My new Harvey tablesaw is a dream!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Nov 18, 2022)

Cool looking boards, and a great looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 18, 2022)

Great boards. Marcaida is a certified [email protected]$$. If you have the chance, watch him work a karambit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m going to have to put this show on my bucket list! Looks like an amazing time! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice, Barry! Great boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 18, 2022)

Those boards won’t last long…..


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2022)

Awesome knife and boards brother, I hope you're charging enough for them!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2022)

Tony said:


> Awesome knife and boards brother, *I hope you're charging enough for them*!


I think so. Attendees at these shows know quality cost. It's whether or not they'll open their wallets!!


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> I think so. Attendees at these shows know quality cost. It's whether or not they'll open their wallets!!


I'm pretty sure they will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2022)

Back in March I tagged along with my buddy at a knife show in Bellville. He had the cutting board I gave to his wife for Christmas as a display stand for his kitchen knives. I got there about an hour after the doors opened and he told me he already had half a dozen inquiries about the cutting board. Before the day was out, I had 4 sales sight unseen. The next day I brought 6 boards to the show and sold 2 more. I sold 6 boards he sold 2 knives and 4 sheaths. I was just helping him out, manning the booth when he needed a break. I tried to pay him for the registration costs but he wouldn't take it. So i just mailed it to his house in an unmarked envelope

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 3


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 19, 2022)

Love the knife. Really love the cutting boards. Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2022)

The setup wasn't conducive to rainy 42-degree weather. It was all outside under those little pop-up canopies. Our table was under a very lage tent with 3 sides closed. Thank goodness. I was shocked at the crowd we had in nasty weather. I'm sure that's attributive to Maicarda. I did sell my highest priced board at $200.00. Had a few others that were drooling pretty hard. I expect to see them back tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 19, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> The setup wasn't conducive to rainy 42-degree weather. It was all outside under those little pop-up canopies. Our table was under a very lage tent with 3 sides closed. Thank goodness. I was shocked at the crowd we had in nasty weather. I'm sure that's attributive to Maicarda. I did sell my highest priced board at $200.00. Had a few others that were drooling pretty hard. I expect to see them back tomorrow


Good luck!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2022)

Well Sunday turned out promising - blue skies, no wind about 55 degrees -- perfect! Only thing that turned out missing was the public hmmmm. My buddy sold nothing. Our neighbor (Micah) he sold 2 knives and 3 railroad spike forged bottle openers. I sold my 2nd highest price board.
Pretty terrible show overall but I made out like a bandit.

My buddy gave me one of his knives. Hmmmm thinking ahead it's probably in retaliation for not letting him pay for the pheasant I'm mounting for him. Our neighbor Micah said he needed one of my boards to display his chef knives on. I said I need one of his chef knives. A (Wood)Barter was completed. I own one of his knives and he will receive a 3D Tumbling Block cutting board.

So, I walked away with:
1. (2) boards sold $375.00
2. (1) Milinski handmade Damascus knife
3. (1) Micah Dunn hand forged Chef Knife.
4. 4 possible orders for cutting boards
5. Met J. Nielson from Forge in Fire
6. Met and was interviewed by Doug Marcaida from Forge in Fire
7. Countless new contacts
8. Great new memories

Pictures to come

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 21, 2022)

What a cool weekend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 21, 2022)

I think that is a pretty good weekend!!!!! Wonder why folks weren't there as tis the season for craft shows and such unless this was too much of a "guys" event. 

Personally, I would think this type of "sharing" at a show would be more fun than setting up your own space/table/booth and trying to guess what type of things will bring the folks in. Plus you have all the overhead on your own. I understand you went into this a guest/friend, but it still seems even if you shared all the expenses it would be more fun. Just thinking out loud.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 21, 2022)

Duh!....the Cowboys were playing!

Agreed on the booth sharing. That would make what could be a stressful & tiring event into a pleasant, easy one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Well Sunday turned out promising - blue skies, no wind about 55 degrees -- perfect! Only thing that turned out missing was the public hmmmm. My buddy sold nothing. Our neighbor (Micah) he sold 2 knives and 3 railroad spike forged bottle openers. I sold my 2nd highest price board.
> Pretty terrible show overall but I made out like a bandit.
> 
> My buddy gave me one of his knives. Hmmmm thinking ahead it's probably in retaliation for not letting him pay for the pheasant I'm mounting for him. Our neighbor Micah said he needed one of my boards to display his chef knives on. I said I need one of his chef knives. A (Wood)Barter was completed. I own one of his knives and he will receive a 3D Tumbling Block cutting board.
> ...


What an awesome experience for you! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> What a cool weekend!


In more than one way!!


Gdurfey said:


> I think that is a pretty good weekend!!!!! Wonder why folks weren't there as tis the season for craft shows and such unless this was too much of a "guys" event.
> 
> Personally, I would think this type of "sharing" at a show would be more fun than setting up your own space/table/booth and trying to guess what type of things will bring the folks in. Plus you have all the overhead on your own. I understand you went into this a guest/friend, but it still seems even if you shared all the expenses it would be more fun. Just thinking out loud.......





JonathanH said:


> Duh!....the Cowboys were playing!
> 
> Agreed on the booth sharing. That would make what could be a stressful & tiring event into a pleasant, easy one.





Nature Man said:


> What an awesome experience for you! Congrats! Chuck


Oh, he's sharing the expense, he just doesn't know it yet!! Just like last time he wouldn't take any money from me for registration, but I put it in an envelope with no returned address on it and sent it to him. When he got it, he called and thank me for it. I denied sending it. He said it's got a Mont Belvieu postmark on it, and he didn't know but one fella from there. LOL

Here's the chef knife

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 21, 2022)

What a great weekend!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2022)

This is the knife I was really interested in!! @Mike Hill

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 21, 2022)

Another look

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 22, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> In more than one way!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a mighty cool take on a chef's knife!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 22, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> This is the knife I was really interested in!! @Mike Hill
> 
> View attachment 234017
> 
> View attachment 234018


Kinda gaudy if I do say so myself!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 22, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Another look
> 
> View attachment 234019


Very nice boards, but now I have to go rest my eyes! They are twirling around in the sockets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

